# The Equalizer - Deutscher Trailer zum Denzel Washington-Thriller



## FlorianStangl (24. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Equalizer - Deutscher Trailer zum Denzel Washington-Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Equalizer - Deutscher Trailer zum Denzel Washington-Thriller


----------



## kaiser1981 (24. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juli 2014)

Riecht nach Selbstjustiz. Vorgemerkt und wird angeschaut.


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2014)

Denzel macht das schon!
Wird geschaut.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2014)

Und wieder:
Man wird alt.
Ich hab beim Titel wirklich an die TV-Serie gedacht, welche ich sehr gerne geschaut habe spät abends.
Musste grad nachschauen. Und Tatsächlich hat der Denzel auch den Namen aus dem Original


----------

